# Toby has fleas!!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am freaking out! I've lived here one week and today while I was brushing Toby I found three fleas. I brush him every day so hopefully I caught this in time to not be a problem. I bathed him. I'm washing all the linens, vacuuming the whole house, and taking him to the vet at 2 30. They are going to give him a pill that kills fleas within 30 mins. Is there anything else I need to do? He is on a preventative but I am going to ask the new vet if there is anything different he would recommend. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, you need to spray your house, carpets, sofas etc as this is where the evil fleas breed. Good luck!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ugh, fleas are evil. I'm worried that Gemma is going to get them too when we go back to the U.S. for a visit because they are ALWAYS around where I come from, even in the winter. Especially if I stay with my dad because the cats go out and bring them inside!

Vacuuming and washing is good. I don't like using really harsh chemicals, so I would recommend possibly getting some Diatomaceous Earth (ONLY the food grade kind), sprinkling it throughout the carpeting and letting it set for an hour or two, then vacuuming it up really well. You could take Toby out of the house for a bit so he doesn't walk all over it and sniff it up, then come home and vacuum. It's only a hazard to inhale a lot of it because it sticks to anything moist and dries it out so it can stick to the lining of your lungs and stuff and cause irritation. However, I always used it without wearing a mask or anything like that, and rubbed it directly into the fur of my Chi, cats and rabbit and it really did get rid of the fleas. It's a powdery substance and it works by clinging to the exoskeleton of the fleas and slowly dehydrating them, eventually killing them. I much prefer this to harsh chemical fumes, sprays, and topical treatments.

Good luck! I know what a pain fleas can be. One good thing about Sweden is that they seem to not exist here!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

We ended up getting fleas on the way home with Chloe from the breeders because we stopped at a rest stop. 

We used capstar and a topical treatment. We vacuumed everyday and washed everything often. It took about 6 weeks to get rid of them. When you live in an apartment you have to use preventative since not everyone does what they are supposed to do and keep fleas off their dogs. There's just too many other dogs around. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, I found one flea originally. I gave him a bath and two more showed themselves. I groomed him with the flea comb for almost an hour and inspected a lot. No others that I can see. I am washing every linen that I can and vacuumed all of the furniture and the floor. No more that I can see. So I think I caught it super early, since I brush him every day. 

He will be getting capstar to kill any fleas on him. Then I will be putting a preventative on him to kill any eggs- whatever the vet says is best for this new environment. I will look into the stuff Caitlin recommended, but I have to find somewhere to buy it. 

The scary thing is, he is on preventative. We've never had any problems. But I don't think he got them from the apt. When we went to petsmart to get his nails done, there was a dog there that we getting a flea bath and the owners were discussing flea prevention. 

Ugh, this is a nightmare. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

vaccuum, spray your house, wash toby with dawn really good...that's what I did for Miya. We didn't spray the house tho cuz we were leaving FL but..u know what I mean. After the dawn, I did condition her really good so it would help with the dryness. I just used to basic original dawn..


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Vacuum really well and you can salt your floors, it works exceptionally well! And it's all natural. Because you only found a few fleas I'd say it was caught really early! Good luck 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, found three fleas and no more itching. He is sleeping peacefully. But since he sleeps in my bed, I am being extra careful. So far I have found absolutely nothing else, thank goodness. 

Regarding the DE that Caitlin suggested, can I put some by windows/doors/floorboards to create a type of barrier as long as Toby doesn't eat it? Or is it safer to vacuum it up rather than leave it down? 

Regarding the salt, I don't have any iodized salt on hand yet since I just moved. Will regular table salt work?

And I thought I had flea problems in Florida!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Regarding the DE that Caitlin suggested, can I put some by windows/doors/floorboards to create a type of barrier as long as Toby doesn't eat it? Or is it safer to vacuum it up rather than leave it down?


That is exactly what I used to do, actually. I would sprinkle it around the doorways and put it in the windowsills of the house, that way anything coming into the house on its own would walk through it. I did this not only for the fleas, but for the ants and spiders we were constantly dealing with.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

You can find out easily if they were awoken out of hibernation in you new place by placing a bowl of vinegar out/down. They will be attracted to the smell and jump into the container. If you find them collected in the bowl you know you have them in the apartment. Which they can hibernate (without a host) so it is possible to have them in a dwelling. 

An animal on preventative will pick up the occasional flea from the environment ~ they hang out out and about without a host. So you don't necessarily need to be concerned you got infected at Petco. A human can bring them into the house on their shoes, clothing etc. The preventative breaks the life-cycle, but it doesn't actually stop a flea from getting on your animal. 

When you run your vacuum be sure to empty the cylinder outside or remove the bag and take it out to the dumpster otherwise you've just given them a little carnival ride and they'll get out of bag/ cylinder and get right back into your home.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

DKT113 said:


> You can find out easily if they were awoken out of hibernation in you new place by placing a bowl of vinegar out/down. They will be attracted to the smell and jump into the container. If you find them collected in the bowl you know you have them in the apartment. Which they can hibernate (without a host) so it is possible to have them in a dwelling.
> 
> An animal on preventative will pick up the occasional flea from the environment ~ they hang out out and about without a host. So you don't necessarily need to be concerned you got infected at Petco. A human can bring them into the house on their shoes, clothing etc. The preventative breaks the life-cycle, but it doesn't actually stop a flea from getting on your animal.
> 
> When you run your vacuum be sure to empty the cylinder outside or remove the bag and take it out to the dumpster otherwise you've just given them a little carnival ride and they'll get out of bag/ cylinder and get right back into your home.


Thanks for the advice. I'll do that! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The vet said she didn't see any other fleas. She told me to keep using the vectra. Since it was just those few fleas she thinks it's an environmental thing, which has me both relieved and concerned. He could have only gotten them from his walks, petsmart, or the apartment. 

If the apartment was infested, I would know, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

If you're not worried about food-grade diatomaceous earth (and personally, I wouldn't be, it's only finely ground clay) any large Fish Aquarium Store should stock it because there's a famous & very popular DE Aquarium Filter that was invented & made in USA that uses this stuff to clear cloudiness & algae in hours instead of days/weeks. 

Also, from such a store, as opposed to a Health Store, it would be much cheaper for the student budget I would imagine - over here, the second something is in a health store as well as mainstream the health stores seem to add 400%. 

It's a 100% natural product anyways so I don't know why peeps want food grade and the filter grade the earth particles are soooo tiny it's not funny, they need to be to be a flocculant.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I found somewhere to get the DE. It's already closed until tomorrow. But I'm getting up bright and early to get some. 

And the vet gave Toby comfortis which kills fleas for 30 days beginning 30 minutes after ingestion. I mixed it with his ZP and he loved it!!!

I've vacuumed and done all the linens. I didn't see any fleas or flea dirt. 

Is it good that there is no flea dirt on Toby? Does that mean I caught it early?

Also, I talked to my apartment complex. They replaced the carpet right before I moved in and their pest people spray for fleas. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Comfortis is great stuff but super expensive compared to all else. Apparently they're now also making a new product beginning with "P" Proforrtis or something - a broad spectrum that does fleas, worms x 4 and HEARTWORM, so basically a Sentinel but different company. If the price is comparable I'll go between the 2 each month as I prefer to rotate brands to prevent immunity. If horse worms can become immune to one product, then I'm darn sure dog & cat ones can too.

I wouldn't expect you to see any fleas or flea dirt on the floors and yes, it is a very good sign you didn't see any on Toby, it means they did have a chance to suck his blood & poop for days. It usually falls out of certain coat types too until there's a real disgusting build-up ime.

I'd say that based on the fact you brush him every day and are therefore going to see anything untoward as soon as it happens that you've caught it really early.

All this vacuuming and hours of washing & other back-breaking work .... please, please remember this - what do you use when you go fishing? Yes! Bait, the fish will go after the worm, the shrimp or whatever it's food is! Ditto fleas - think of your dog as the flea food, he's your bait ... a horrid thought but there's no other way to describe it. 

You didn't need to do all that work because as soon as those fleas are capable, they rush to your dog in their droves, get on him and are killed either on contact or when they bite (depending on which product/s you've used). 

It's a natural ongoing & neverending cycle I'm sorry to say, and it's precisely why, in flea infested areas, you need to keep up the flea products 365 days if you really want to be as free flea as is possible - they will ALWAYS pick up stray fleas the second they walk out the door & bring them back inside - it's what's on the "bait's coat or in their bloodstream" that dictates how long that flea will survive, whether it will be just sterilised (Sentinel) or in fact killed outright.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Dee! That is some great advice. I think more than anything I jut wanted the damn nasty buggers gone ASAP. I didn't care I just wanted them gone. 

I'm from Florida, I'm used to fleas. But Toby sleeps in my bed. And on the couch. And on top of me. Nope, no way even one of the sneaky monsters was gonna live. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I just bought a bag of DE, I got a 50 pound bag off Amazon. We have a bug problem, spiders, pincer bugs, ants and other critters. And fleas have been horrible this year. So I have been putting it across window sills and doorways, in the kitchen and bedrooms. And on the dogs. My daughter got a spider bite on her eyelid and it swelled up and turned purple. Looked like someone punched her. That scared me hence the purchase of DE.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, I figure it will be good for the fleas and the other creepy crawlies (mainly spiders) the apartment gets. Has it worked for you?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I just tried it three days ago in a drawer where the ants like to hang out before I turned the house white. I wanted to be sure before I made a mess that it works. The drawer is bug free. And I used it on Pepe and he is flea free. So, this weekend it will look like a snow storm here in Bakersfield as I spread it all over the house.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pam, that is amazing. I'm excited to buy it now, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Food grade diatomaceous earth for flea and tick treatment.

Found the above with a quick google, it might be helpful. Now obviously I am no professional but it would give you something to read and look into and decide how best to use it, safely.

I know my Grandfather believed in it strongly. He didn't like to use flea collars and chemicals on the pets, but he really trusted FG DE and used it.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I always get excited at new veterinary type wholistic stuff since changing over to a Wholistic Vet. I wonder why we say Wholistic & the rest say Holistic? 

Anyway, I still haven't figured out why it has to be Food Grade DE and thought this website may just answer that question so I dived in. 


I got distracted reading about their so-called Parvo Care & Prevention kit (yep you read right) and the always necessary, must have on hand, Radiation Exposure treatment but didn't go any further - once someone starts claiming that can immunise against/prevent & save from the ravages of parvo, or remove radiation with a few herbs & spices, sorry, I lose it all together. 

What devastates me is that there are some people out there who're stupid enough to believe if they buy a "nice bag" as they call it, with a leash & bandaids & "the cure/prevention" in it for $200 they can possibly avoid or treat Parvo - not wonder Naturopaths & Wholistic healers are treated the way they are & called the names they are when there's a few in every bunch who make it bad for the rest with their bloody snake oils.

If anyone does find a reason it's GOT TO BE food grade please enlighten me, otherwise I'll just grab some at the fish store next time I'm there.

ETA - I'm wondering if they keep specifying Food Grade only to ensure people do NOT use the swimming pool stuff ....
"Toxicity
Ingestion of diatomaceous earth is not toxic to mammals, but care should be taken to avoid getting the dust into your lungs or eyes. Protect yourself with goggles and a face mask. The only possible health effect comes from long term chronic exposure to quantities of the inhaled dust.
*It is important that only natural diatomaceous earth be used for insect control not DE treated for swimming pool filter use, as this contains crystalline silica, a dangerous respiratory hazard.* "


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm my mistake, it's not a clay at all, it's a silicate as explained below ... also great to know what other critters (la cockararches!!!) it's effective against & the fact it'll say that way forever, as long as it's allowed to sit there without being removed, fabulous!!!! 

*ETA*: Well I'll be a monkey's aunt- I've been researching this stuff for hours and what absolutely blew me away is that Absorba-cide, which is the Human Grade product, is mined right here in Australia, just up the road from me a few 100 or 1,000 kms at a place called Mount Sylvia, & they export it all over the world, especially to USA. It's not cheap, a 4 or 5kg (10lb) bag is going to cost me around $35 plus $20 postage. I intend to cover the entire property with it so there'll be no more spidies, roaches or bugs of any damn description. 

Diatomaceous Earth (DE) is a form of silica that can kill insects by desiccation, by absorbing their waxy, oily, outer layer. When this thin, waterproof layer is damaged, the insect or insect egg loses water and dies. DE also has microscopically razor sharp edges, which works as an abrasive sandpaper to kill the insects. This killing action is a mechanical not pesticidal one. If kept dry, DE has an indefinite shelf life and remains effective for as long as it is present. DE, also called 'sharp sand', is sourced from the fossilised remains of freshwater single-celled plants.
Uses: Internationally DE has a wide range of uses in organic agriculture and household pest control and is included in products which are registered, marketed and certified for the control of* cockroaches, silverfish, ants, fleas, flies, ticks, lice, earwigs, aphids, white fly, beetles, loopers, mites, snails, slugs, leaf hoppers. Anecdotal information on the web includes its use for head lice and biodynamic tree paste.* Please note it is not registered for these uses in Australia. In Australia its range of registered uses is limited. Current research and product development is focused on:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, it is 7 30 am the next morning. He slept last night and I found no fleas. This morning I found a dead one on his leg. He is still a little itchy, but he has scabs on him (poor baby) and it seems like the scratching is to get at those. 

I am going to buy the DE this morning and vacuum the house one more time. I'll line all the baseboards and walls with the DE and get some under the furniture and anywhere else where Toby won't eat it. I saw a spider last night, so fingers crossed it works for that too!!

Hopefully I caught it early enough where this will be the end of flea saga summer 2012. Never to be relived. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

